

Can Codecademy Teach Poor Black & Brown Kids to Code? - joshontheweb
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/can_codecademy_teach_poor_black_brown_kids_to_code.php

======
joshontheweb
Exciting direction, although I find the title to be a bit racist by implying
that poor kids are all Black or Brown. It also seems to imply that Black and
Brown kids may be less capable of learning. Maybe I'm making something out of
nothing, although Gengrich just caught hell for making similar implications.
Thoughts?

